# Wanted - R32 GTR pair of front hubs - Shafts - Props



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi people, am after ...
2 x Front Hubs
2 x Front Drivesafts
Front and Rear Propshafts 

Thanks!!


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

potential scammer caution








BEWARE POTENTIAL SCAMMER


I got an email from a "Peterjay". via VMF. Wants me to email another person named "[email protected] for the item I was wanting, coincidentally in the same state where I'm from too. I checked my VMF there's nothing new in my CONVERSATION log and there's nothing new in my WANTED...




www.vintage-mustang.com


----------

